# Fluval Spec V



## Neocaridina (7 Apr 2019)

Hello everyone. Just mulling over a Fluval Spec V, 19 litre tank for my desk at the office. Problem being that I am in the office Wednesday, Friday, odd Mon or Tuesday. Does anyone think managing this is doable?

Thinking perhaps, no CO2, just the Fluval setup without a heater as the office will not drop below 18C. Being in Australia the lowest it gets to in winter is 0 degrees overnight occasionally. Some water column dosing three or four days a week when I am in. Just want some life in an otherwise sterile office.

Closest to a carpeting plant for this low energy setup, maybe helanthium?
Probably DW, Seiryu stone, use up my leftover Amazonia powder substrate. And use Anubias, Ceratopteris and Bucephalandra. 

What fish could be ok in this relatively neglected tank? I know most would suggest a Betta...... but perhaps something a little different? What do you guys keep well in a tank away from home?

Oh, also, I heard the original Fluval Spec lighting was underpowered for good plant growth?


----------



## alto (7 Apr 2019)

Which model Spec 19 is this?
The original where LED is black/white to match trim or second generation with silver LED?


----------



## alto (7 Apr 2019)

I suspect the Ceratopteris will grow too large - at least Ceratopteris thalictroides will in my experience 

Fish - small slender fish usually do fine as there’s reasonable swimming room 

I’m assuming you’ll be able to feed fish 3 days a week - can anyone else feed in your absence? 
If not I’d feed several small meals on the days you are there 


My favourite Spec 19 Incarnation 

Several rocket killi with 2-3 females to male ratio (I included 3 males so that dominant boy could not chase only one) 
http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/epiplatys-annulatus/

I transferred over a single “runt” ram that did very well - note the profile size listed, there are quite a few farms that produce supersized “rams” (some appear to be hybridized, others are likely hormones, others claim selective breeding to enhance size ... I wouldn’t add any of these “giant” forms)
http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/mikrogeophagus-ramirezi/

Few fancy color male Endlers (guppy hybrid line) + some babies rescued from another tank

Initial stock while plants grew in
Some nerite snails 
Cherry shrimp - few colours


----------



## Neocaridina (7 Apr 2019)

alto said:


> Which model Spec 19 is this?
> The original where LED is black/white to match trim or second generation with silver LED?


I am hoping to find the version 2 model. But in Australia here, so not sure if we have it.


----------



## Neocaridina (7 Apr 2019)

alto said:


> I transferred over a single “runt” ram that did very well - note the profile size listed, there are quite a few farms that produce supersized “rams” (some appear to be hybridized, others are likely hormones, others claim selective breeding to enhance size ... I wouldn’t add any of these “giant” forms)



Oh yeah, I saw some at the LFS and thought “gosh...they DO grow large!”. Same for the Bolivian Rams.


----------



## alto (7 Apr 2019)

If you end up with the original Spec 19 (which I prefer as I don’t like the black honeycomb “sticker” that was used in place of the frosted glass) you should be able to order a replacement LED and specify the 2nd generation 

Both will grow plants 
I prefer the color temperature of the original Spec LED 
2nd generation uses cooler white LEDs + blue LEDs (which cannot be switched off - can be used as “moonlight” effect)

Planted tank with original LED does well with additional light - I’ve combined it with bright room lights or couple hours filtered sunlight 

“Electric blue” rams or “Platinum” rams (also with “green head” or “gold head”) tend to be closer to wild type size
I wouldn’t put actual wild caught rams in such a small tank


----------



## Neocaridina (8 Apr 2019)

Ok, so maybe bigger is better. We have a brand here called Aqua One and they make a 36 litre tank with filter and light. Link is here....

https://www.aquaone.com.au/2015-04-...7/aquariums/focus-2/item/3740-56223bk-56223wh

Has anyone had experience with this?


----------

